# Sand Lake Refuge



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

The SD G&F reports that 20,000 showed up at Sand Lake yesterday afternoon. The flyway along the Missouri R. is moving much faster than the central and eastern part of the state. That could be the reason why areas north of Bismarck are seeing some decent flocks.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Well I guess it is time to show them who is the king of the corn field!! Lets do this boys!!


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

Guys, I think the stage is set for a HUGE movement. Currently the birds are just about 100 mile south of the border. From talking to a biologist from Kulm the water is there. All it is going to take is one day of nice weather and there should be a BIG push.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

A buddy of mine was down by Wishek working the past 2 days and he claims he saw a lot of snows. He claimed "thousands"....he was 20 miles east of Linton.

Just passing on the word.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I talked to the refuge manager at Clark Salyer last night.He says there are a lot of Canadas here,but they haven't seen any snows yet.
Most of the snow is now gone...except in ditches and shelterbelts.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

How's your area Ken in terms of sheetwater?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

There is some.But I only drive 20 miles east of Bottineau everyday and there isn't much.If there is sheet water it will be west of here where the land is flat and it is not as easy to run off.I am going to contact the refuge manager again tonit...he is a good frien of mine .He will know what is west of here.


----------



## QuackerSmacker (Mar 19, 2003)

So whats the deal with these snows? The good thing about their hessitation(sp?) is that while they are sitting around in sd, North Dakota hopfuly will get some snow to keep them around here so we can shoot the crap out of them. I can see that this spring isnt gonna make history,hunting wise any way, but I at least hope that somones gonna get some shooting,even if its not me.


----------



## Monte Brent (Feb 18, 2003)

:beer: I'm with you I have saw one or two small flocks in the area but i sure hope someone is getting into them . It would be nice to know if anyone is having any luck


----------

